# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة الصور والأعمال الفنية التصويرية > التصوير الحر والأعمال الفنية >  المجموعة الرابعة من مسابقة قاعة التصوير الحر وهي خاصة بصور الموبايل

## sameh atiya

*المجموعة الرابعة من مسابقة قاعة التصوير الحر وهي خاصة بصور الموبايل وهي مما صوره الأعضاء
وسيكون التصويت لمدة أربعة أيام أي أنه سينتهى يوم 25 ثم بعد ذلك سيتم أخذ الثلاث صور الأكثر تصويتاً
*التصويت يمثل نسبة 50 % ولجنة التحكيم تمثل نسبة 50% 


قوانين التصويت:
لإعتماد تصويت الأعضاء يجب وضع مشاركة للعضو الذى قام بالتصويت في الموضوع
وكل مجموعة خاصه بنفسها أى أنه إذا قام بالتصويت في المجموعة الأولى يضع مشاركة فى المجموعة الأولى وكذلك الثانية وهكذا
سيتم حذف الأصوات التى لم تقم بالمشاركة بالموضوع*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*كده أحسن بكتير من الأول....لكن ياريت يكون فى المسابقة الجايه بإذن الله يكون فى مجموعه للصور المأخوذه داخل مصر ومجموعه أخرى للصور المأخوذه خارج مصر....ليس من العدل أبدا الخلط بين مصريه صرف وصور مصريه نص نص يعنى 50% مصرية مأخوذه بواسطة الأعضاء المقيمين بالخارج حتى لو كانت إقامتهم فى أفريقيا...لو كانت صورة الطاووس مصرية تبقى تسلم إيدين اللى صورها ودبحها وعجنها وخبزها وبالهنا والشفا....*
**
*مصور محترف فاته أن يدخل المسابقه*

----------


## sameh atiya

تم التصويت ::

----------


## ابن البلد

يا سامح الصور دي كانت موجوده في مجموعات تانيه إمبارح






دلوقتي أنا صوت ليهم في المجموعات التانيه ؟
أعمل أيه دلوقتي ؟
 ::rolleyes::

----------


## nariman

*تم التصويت*

----------


## عـزالديـن

*تم التصويت
كل عام وأنتم بخير*

----------


## زهــــراء

:Girl (6): ..

----------


## reda laby

تمام يا فندم

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

صجيج يا ابن البلد نفس الصور وأنا كمان صوت لها امبارح 

ايه الحكاية يا سامح المجموعات عايزة تتظبط ولا تشابه صور ولا ايه 

عامة أنا قمت بالتصويت 

ولا تنس ذكر الله*

----------


## sameh atiya

> *كده أحسن بكتير من الأول....لكن ياريت يكون فى المسابقة الجايه بإذن الله يكون فى مجموعه للصور المأخوذه داخل مصر ومجموعه أخرى للصور المأخوذه خارج مصر....ليس من العدل أبدا الخلط بين مصريه صرف وصور مصريه نص نص يعنى 50% مصرية مأخوذه بواسطة الأعضاء المقيمين بالخارج حتى لو كانت إقامتهم فى أفريقيا...لو كانت صورة الطاووس مصرية تبقى تسلم إيدين اللى صورها ودبحها وعجنها وخبزها وبالهنا والشفا....*
> **
> *مصور محترف فاته أن يدخل المسابقه*


*فكرة جميلة يا دكتور
إحنا فكرة صور الموبايل تم تنفيذها بعد نزول المسابقة
وكنتى أتمنى أن يعطينى الجميع أفكاراً مفيده تفيد المسابقة
عموماً أنا أفكر أن أجعل المسابقة كل ستة أشهر  من أجل تفعيل القاعة وتفعيل الأعضاء أيضاً*

----------


## sameh atiya

> يا سامح الصور دي كانت موجوده في مجموعات تانيه إمبارح
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> دلوقتي أنا صوت ليهم في المجموعات التانيه ؟
> أعمل أيه دلوقتي ؟


عندك حق يا ابن البلد
أنا ذكرت بإنى تم تغيير المجموعة لأنى الصور دى صاحبها طلب نقلها مع صور الموبايل
لأنه صورها بالموبايل :Smart: 
صوتك أمانه إعطه لمن يستحقه

----------


## sameh atiya

> *تم التصويت*


شكرا على الحضور والتصويت

----------


## sameh atiya

> *تم التصويت
> كل عام وأنتم بخير*


وكل عام وانت بخير أستاذ عز الدين  :f:

----------


## sameh atiya

> ..


 ::$: ....

----------


## sameh atiya

> تمام يا فندم


 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## sameh atiya

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> صجيج يا ابن البلد نفس الصور وأنا كمان صوت لها امبارح 
> 
> ايه الحكاية يا سامح المجموعات عايزة تتظبط ولا تشابه صور ولا ايه 
> 
> عامة أنا قمت بالتصويت 
> 
> ولا تنس ذكر الله*


يعنى إنت اللى صوت للصور دى
ما كانشى في غير صوت واحد
وكانت فعلاً الصور مظلومة فى المجموعات التانيه :Ouch: 
شكراً على حضورك مره أخرى أستاذ اشرف :f2:

----------


## sameh atiya

*تم حذف الصورة السادسة بطلب من صاحبها*

----------


## أم أحمد

سامح انا حاسة ان في لخبطة في التصويت
دلوقتي في 6 صور بس
مش كنت عملت موضوع جديد احسن

----------


## boukybouky

تم التصويت 

و لو ان بقيت مش فاهمة اللخبطة ديه  :: 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*ولا لخبطه ولا حاجه الصورة السابعة غير موجودة ولن تؤثر على التصويت والنسب المئويه ستتوزع أتوماتيكا على عدد 6 صور فقط *

----------


## Masrawya

وتم التصويت  :f:

----------


## Amira

*لقد صوت*

----------


## loly_h

*تـــــم التصويت 

بس كل ده صويـــت*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*إلا هذه المجموعة فلا غبار عليها والصورة الحائزة على أكبر الأصوات فهى مصرية 100%*
*وكان لى الشرف فى أن أكون أول المصوتين عليها وتلانى طابور طويل كطابور الخبز   *

----------


## المهاجر2000

يالى زرعت الود 
مسيرك فى يوم تجنية
ويالى زرعت الشر
ها يكونلك يوم القيامة بيت
وهناك
ها تسكن فية

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

الصور جميلة جدا

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

تم التصويت

بس هما ست صور والتصويت على سبعة .. ياترى الصورة السابعة نازلة بالحبر السرى ولا ايه  :Lol2:   :Lol2:

----------


## زهره

انا ماشوفتش الي 3 صور ولا صور الاطفال دي كمان من ضم التصويت
قولي لو سمحت علشان اصوت

----------


## eng_ase2003

تم التصويت

----------


## eng_ase2003

تم التصويت تاني

----------


## eng_ase2003

تم التصويت

----------


## مصراويةجدا

تم التصويت

----------


## nado25

*تم التصويت*

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*تم التصويت*

----------


## برغوتة

تم التصويت

----------


## زهره

انا صوت

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*تم التصويت*

----------


## زوزو عادل

تم التصويت

----------


## عزة نفس

*تم التصويت*

----------


## saladino

*مجهود كبير ياسامح مشكور والشكر للاخ عز الدين

وتفاعل احلى وصور اجمل*

----------

